# HPA Motorsports - SUMMER SAVINGS SALE – High Performance Brake Kits



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

retired said:


> I LOVE these brakes...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Any MK3 love anymore? Can I get the Porsche adapters from you?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

DallasDad1000 said:


> Any MK3 love anymore? Can I get the Porsche adapters from you?




Send us an e-mail, and we will see if we can help you out...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!

I am off to NJ for the annual Waterfest pilgrimage...to assist and support our two HPA Dealers on the east coast, *Linden VW* and *Excelerate Performance*.

If you are headed to Waterfest this year, come by the Linden VW booth and say hello. There are many show specials to be had, including those shown in our Summer Savings Event.

Linden is also well stocked on many HPA goodies, including our new *Quad Pack Exhaust* for the Golf R.

And of course...as the original distributor for KW Suspensions in North America, we will be offering the absolute best pricing at the show on all *KW*, *ST*, and our own *SHS* Coilovers.

Can't make it to the show? IM or e-mail me and I will do my best to help you out with a show sale price on any of our products.

See you there! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Front and Rear brake kits in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup:


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

there anyway i can buy parts of this kit? i already picked up some Porcshe calipers from another thing i don't have a use for anymore and would like to use them on my MK4.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

sardo_67 said:


> there anyway i can buy parts of this kit? i already picked up some Porcshe calipers from another thing i don't have a use for anymore and would like to use them on my MK4.


Sell your Porsche calipers and buy one of our kits...problem solved...:laugh:


----------

